# Port Arthur update.



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Qual is triple with long middle retired in layout blind thrown left to right against tree line(not very visible early). Right hand bird thrown right to left. Left hand bird (Flyer) shot left to right. Not overly tight test. Getting some answers early. Blind by invitation just to right of right hand mark to tree line.

Havent heard whats set up at Open.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open is a mom and pop with dead bird and flyer about 30-40 feet apart. Left bird long retired (layout blind). Dead bird thrower sits down with gunners after dog picks up flyer.

1-2 seris of qual running last couple of dogs.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> 1-2 seris of qual running last couple of dogs.


And??? How did you and Rainey do???

FOM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Open is a mom and pop with dead bird and flyer about 30-40 feet apart. Left bird long retired (layout blind). Dead bird thrower sits down with gunners after dog picks up flyer.


I hear they are having about a 60% or better failure.

Pop is about 20 yards deep of Mom, who is at 150 yards. Cover and muck making it tough. Those trying to pick up Pop are having problems with dogs going too long left. The long retired in the layout blind on the left is at 380 yards. It isa wide open space and if the dogs don't mark it well they can get lost in a number of places.


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

Anybody have the Q results?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

How can I find the dog/handler numbers on RFTEntry?

Oops. I finally figured it out.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

35 0f 90 Open dogs called back for the land blind. Judges are setting up a double land blind.

Update;
26 dogs to the water blind

1 9 10 14 15 17 19 20 25 30 33 36 40 41 42 45
47 48 52 58 59 79 83 85 86 90


----------



## L&C WIGTON (Nov 12, 2007)

can someone please tell me wether or not downtown dusty brown is still in it.

if you could that would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Update;
26 dogs to the water blind

1 9 10 14 15 17 19 20 25 30 33 36 40 41 42 45
47 48 52 58 59 79 83 85 86 90[/QUOTE]

If the above is correct, he is out. Dusty is # 77


----------



## L&C WIGTON (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks very much.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Dusty went out in the first series as most dogs did. He was #81 and first dog to run. We were third to run at #83. We went out on the water blind. My dog couldn't handle the slucing on the water. After all the duck hunting this past Winter and me shooting cripples on the water, my dog just knew there was a dead bird where the water was sluced.:-x

33 back to the Am land blind which started this afternoon. Maybe we'll do better there!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone have the callbacks for the AM?


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Am first - inline triple - long bird on right throw to left at @ 360
2nd bird in the middle throw hard angle back to left
flyer on the left short - 150 shot to the left
Varied work during the day - 32 called back to land blind 

land blind begain at 5:30 pm - over brush pile and through an extremely tight slot in a tree line. Ran 16 dogs and then quite for the night. I was in the holding blind when Dusty ran the land blind - he picked up.

Qual was won by Chip Miles


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Derby is running their 4th in the morning - have no idea how many dogs back and what dogs - never made it over there


----------



## LMT (Mar 16, 2008)

Any information on how the Open is going? 

What series they are on and what dogs remain?


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Any news on Ryan Brasseaux and Daisy


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Amateur

1st Norman-Rosenblum
2nd Skeeter-Rick Mock
3rd Lexie-Wayne Stupka
4th ****-Wendell Williams


Way to go to training buddies and friends Rick, Wayne and Wendell!!!

Qual


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any other results???


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Qualifying

1st Buddy/Chip Miles
2nd Margo/Clint Avant
3rd Gamble/Steve Penny
4th Lexie/Wayne Stupka
RJ Hondo/Tim Milligan
Jams Cowboy/Clint Avant
Tova/Marshall Stone

Derby

1st Trooper/Patsy Martin
2nd Thunder/Francis Landry
3rd Ranger/Francis Landry
4th Gus/Jim Scarborough
RJ Poacher/Danny Farmer
Jams Katie/Danny Wildner
Star/Jeff Mathews
Robby/ Mrs. Margie Broussard
Canaille/ Lee Jolley
Zeke/Ryan Brasseaux

Thanks to all the workers/club members or Port Arthur RC for helping me and my co-judge with our Derby and Qualifying. It was great weekend.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I heard the following for Open

1) Zoom O: Carlisle, H: Eckett
2) Gracie O: Helgoth, H: Farmer
3) Norman O: Rosenblum, H: Farmer

Do not know anything more

Ted


----------

